# Hydroxyzine + Gabapentin



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

This is my newest cocktail my benzophopic docs put me on as im "running out of options" so im told. Nearly a week into this combo, no effect on anxiety that I can tell. My doc wants to see me in 2 months so ill give it due diligence to see how they work out. The hydroxyzine wont put me to sleep although it makes my eyeballs weigh a ferking ton. Infact, ive been having insomnia since ive been on them. I have also seemed to have lost my appetite as well. Im an average 180ish lbs guy but I like to eat. Ive been eating sporadically lately and its not that im dont get hungry. I still have hunger pangs and the associated discomfort of starving but I have no desire to eat. Also, I have blurry like vision as if smoke is arising off from object slightly akin to visual distortions of using ecstasy. Right after I take them, i almost feel like im high and it isnt really all that pleasant. Maybe that has something to do with the gabapentin but regardless, this combo sucks so far.


----------

